# The new V EIGHT DSP from Helix (and how it compares to the P SIX)



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I wanted to take a moment and highlight the new V EIGHT DSP from Helix, and share how it compares with the existing P SIX DSP model. Also to establish a retail price and availability date (pre-order special details below).

Comparing V EIGHT with P SIX:

P SIX DSP and V EIGHT DSP are quite independent projects and both have their application area.

The P SIX DSP is the more high-end version with high power ratings and a special Class D concept with a wide frequency range, while V EIGHT DSP is the more flexible solution with medium power, but more channels.

Here is a comparison of features and technical data:










........................................................................................7. (dual voice coil no RCA)


So this means there are many different applications. Due to the lower sampling rate and less output power the V EIGHT DSP is slightly less expensive than the P SIX DSP which is still the absolute high end model. The V EIGHT DSP is more the corresponding amplifier to MATCH Plug and Play PP 82DSP in the HELIX range with more features, DSP channels and slightly more power.

Price and Availability:

The suggested retail cost of the V EIGHT is $1,249.95/each.

Availability is July 15, 2016.

Pre-Order Special:

Pre-order one or more V EIGHT DSP, and receive 10% off. Pre-orders must be received before July 10, 2016 to receive the 10% discount. We will sell through local dealers if there is one close to you.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know about the V EIGHT DSP only going up to 22,000 Hz, could be a problem. 

Both look like impressive offerings. Congrats!

What is the warranty? I would be slightly concerned that amps usually have longer shelf lives than DSPs although Helix DSPs are advanced and seem to be well supported by updates.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

is the DSP software the same in both amps? how does the dsp software match up to the DSP PRO?

I am hoping to maybe get away with the V EIGHT and the SPXL1000 to run my whole system active.
i dont know if owning a DSP Pro would be overkill or totally worth it.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Until I get that piece in my hands and plug into it, it would just be a guess on the software. 

I would think the software would be close. 
The DSP Pro has better resolution on the eq and also sharper slopes on the cross overs over the P6MkII and the Helix DSP. 

It is all speculation until the software is released. Until then we wait.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

I expect the software to be very close to DSP-PRO on V-EIGHT.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Center channel, nice! That's been a problem lately.


----------



## maiden (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't internal sampling rates matter? Or am I over thinking? The V Eight samples only upto 48Khz, doesn't that mean that 192Khz FLAC's won't matter much compared to CD?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

maiden said:


> Don't internal sampling rates matter? Or am I over thinking? The V Eight samples only upto 48Khz, doesn't that mean that 192Khz FLAC's won't matter much compared to CD?


48kHz is good enough and has been the standard for over a decade now. Anything higher is nice to have if you can get it and not pay extra for it, but it really isn't going got make an audible difference. It really only benefits you when you are making music where you mix together many tracks and can use the added headroom and precision to keep things clean. But in music reproduction and/or the relatively easy DSP we do compare to mastering, it won't make much difference.

Anything higher than the processor's native sample rate will have its sampling frequency down-sampled, but you still get the benefit of 24bit word lengths versus 16bit. And even that only give's you a likely inaudible reduction in noise floor level once you consider all the other noise sources in the signal chain.


----------



## maiden (Apr 6, 2015)

Clears a lot of misconceptions I had. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Center channel, nice! That's been a problem lately.


I don't think it processes and derives it's own center channel. It'll just let you input and matrix out a center channel if your factory system already has one.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Correct ^^^


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

****. It would be nice if tech would catch up to center channel usage. I realize there's royalties to pay for things like LOGIC7 or whatever, but it really needs to be in processors like this. Especially for ~1200 bucks.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> ****. It would be nice if tech would catch up to center channel usage. I realize there's royalties to pay for things like LOGIC7 or whatever, but it really needs to be in processors like this. Especially for ~1200 bucks.


I couldn't agree more. A used MS-8 is the best option available for true multi-channel surround upmixing, but a lot of those are quickly approaching the end of their useable service life.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Onyx1136 said:


> I couldn't agree more. A used MS-8 is the best option available for true multi-channel surround upmixing, but a lot of those are quickly approaching the end of their useable service life.




Or a PXA-H800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> Or a PXA-H800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. But that's specifically the reason I said "best option."


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Onyx1136 said:


> True. But that's specifically the reason I said "best option."


That is arguable. 

To me, it is logical that the next generation of DSPs that are coming out would include the center channels (since it is already on the chipsets used). The use of center channel in OE applications is getting more and more common. Apparently, manufacturers aren't seeing the value in doing this, or don't believe the average consumer would be willing to pay the additional cost to cover the licensing fees for a DSP with such a feature.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

rton20s said:


> That is arguable.


True, it is. IMHO, just because a processor can do multi channel upmixing doesn't mean it can do it well. I haven't heard PL II used in a vehicle that sounded correct. For 2 channel processing, the PXA is an excellent unit, but for multi channel upmixing Logic7 is clearly superior.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Onyx1136 said:


> True, it is. IMHO, just because a processor can do multi channel upmixing doesn't mean it can do it well. I haven't heard PL II used in a vehicle that sounded correct. For 2 channel processing, the PXA is an excellent unit, but for multi channel upmixing Logic7 is clearly superior.


I think we can agree that there are trade offs to each of the processors. It all depends on your needs/priorities. 

Both are 100% better at center channel processing than almost every other option available.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Onyx1136 said:


> True. But that's specifically the reason I said "best option."




What exactly doesn't make it the best option for someone wanting a center channel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> What exactly doesn't make it the best option for someone wanting a center channel?


Like I said above, Logic7 processing is easily heads and shoulders above PLII processing when it comes to multichannel upmixing. I suppose one could always qualify the arguement by specifying "the best multichannel processor available brand new from an authorized retailer." And in that case, clearly the PXA is not only the best option, but the only option. The fact that the MS8 is no longer available new is a big minus for many, but that doesn't have any bearing on it's ability to do it's job, IMO.

Others may disagree, and that's perfectly fine with me. Like RT said above, we can always agree to disagree. 

I think we can all agree that we've massively hijacked this thread, though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd still take the H800 over the MS-8. Simply because it's more user adjustable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> I'd still take the H800 over the MS-8. Simply because it's more user adjustable.


I get that. Everyone has their preferences.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Crap, I swore that I posted this a few weeks ago but I can find it now. Picsa below- it's also a bit smaller than the P SIX physically. The last picture is of the HEC-USB module which provides 5V power for an external device (ie: DAC, Rasberry Pi, etc). Software is the same- 3.4 and you can use demo mode to 'play' with it now as well.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

V8 is in stock and shipped out to dealers today.


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

omg. sooner than i thought! need to get rid of my P SIX DSP for this. going fully active on one amp will really satisfy my ocd. now if my 3rd 12W6 arrives. i am gonna be in heaven


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

does anyone know if these amps accept balanced RCA inputs?

I need it to be balanced RCA input for it to work in a BMW F30.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

devil84 said:


> does anyone know if these amps accept balanced RCA inputs?
> 
> I need it to be balanced RCA input for it to work in a BMW F30.


Couldn't it just be speaker line in? that's balanced.


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

no idea, please can someone comfirm if this will accept balanced inputs


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

devil84 said:


> no idea, please can someone comfirm if this will accept balanced inputs


RCA is by its design, unbalanced. Speaker lines are balanced. 

Just use speaker-in and set the sensitivity via the jumpers in the unit. There is a huge range of acceptable voltages (check the manual) for this purpose, so you should be able to mate what the BMW is putting out. Why did you want to use RCA in? Does the BMW have RCA outputs? Probably just speaker wires, right?


----------



## Common Sense (Sep 25, 2014)

devil84 said:


> does anyone know if these amps accept balanced RCA inputs?
> 
> I need it to be balanced RCA input for it to work in a BMW F30.


I know this is a few months old, but I have an E90 M3 and emailed helix the same question. Here is a copy of what the tech guy said. Hope this helps. 


Josiah Buwalda <[email protected]>
Oct 16

Good Afternoon Matt,

Yes differential inputs will work.

Best Regards,

Josiah Buwalda
Brax / Helix / Match USA
[email protected]
Phone: 770-888-8200


----------

